# Eh- you will love it or hate it.



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have this same jig. Used it several times and agree with the points made. Had to make a couple of trips to get everything needed to attach to router. I'll add two things I found using jig. My Bosch 1617EVS is not easy to attach to jig and takes considerable setup time. A plus for the jig is using it to make smaller circles. 
Worked good for me when I used it for that task.


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry, I was so distracted by the copyright over the top of the picture, I couldn't get past it to actually see the device. All I'm saying is that you can easily put a copyright either in a smaller version or with more see through watermark.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

I love mine and in fact have the trend model and the M Power model
I am making a box for them and have made a circular pattern for the top of the box to show it's capabilities.
My router is a trend so it works right out of the box…
.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

agree with Scott above. it's too distracting.. find some other way to protect your stuff.. you have gone overboard with it. Oh.. and you copied and pasted your review in at least 2 places that I know of.. probably more that i dont. gotta get that brand out there, right?


----------

